# Mounting nozzle near near the MAP Sensor



## naemcivic (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi I am planning to re-locate my nozzle near the MAP sensor. Would the W/M affect the MAP sensor or its reading?


----------



## RadRacer513 (Nov 1, 2010)

From what I've read, it shouldn't. Generally, they recommend mounting the nozzle roughly 6 inches in front of the throttle body though.


----------

